# Dessicated liver tabs



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone use them?? Sure i read somewhere that if taken in big quantities they are reported to have some anabolic quantities?!! Any ideas what sort of dosage we're talking here and would it be safe?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Anabolic qualities? No mate...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

That's if you mean they will have a simular effect as a low dose steroid cycle.. DEFFOOO NO!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:


> Anabolic qualities? No mate...


nope!!

its been said that over 30 a day..

i think its 30 anyway is anabolic...

to be honets i can only take a few as they are huge and slice my throat to ****!!!

i bet lisa can do loads lol :rolleye11


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL!!! poor lisa

30 A DAY! They're the size of a fookin £1 FFS! They'd fill you're stomach!


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Cheers DB thats what I thought I read somewhere,so you take em then mate, whats the pros of takin them even at a lower dosage


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i remember 1 british pro saying when he was swallowing hem he gagged, spewed them back up, and thought to himself 'im too skint' so rummaged on the floor, picked them up and had a second go at getting them down.

after reading that, it kinda put me off


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It was Vince Gironda that had his guys on 30 raw organic eggs and 100 dessicated liver tabs, that would be about 310 grams of protein.

I actually think that from what Vince said was that dessicated liver tabs actually are a natural aromatase inhibitor.

Very high in B-vitamins and also high in B-12.

High in iron, protein among other things.

They have unspecified growth factors in them as many growth factors are manufactured in the liver.

I actually think they could have some what of an anabolic effect.

Remember in the 60's before the protein powders were the rave, dessicated liver was used by almost everyone.

So, yah, I can see it and if not for the aromatase inhibiting and the extra B-vitamins (stress lowers this) and protein, yah, I do think they could be.

I have his article on this somewhere.

Acording to Vince his guys got steroid like gains off organic eggs and dessicated liver tabs.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I think there is some one on the board taking loads......Shovel man or fireman sam??? i could be wrong.....on about 60 per day I think.

I'd like to know how some one that takes alot finds them


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i cant physically take that many man i do 5 ED with breakie and they make me nearly throw up ED


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

ithink i would be ok taking them, but i would not bother taking all day every day unless i could see significant results!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They arnt cheap either, I think the test cycle I am doing now would be cheaper


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> They arnt cheap either, I think the test cycle I am doing now would be cheaper


 LOL i thougth you was all off of AAS due to bad test ressults a while ago?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

fits said:


> LOL i thougth you was all off of AAS due to bad test ressults a while ago?


Erm*******AHEM*******YAH********OOPS********

I am back on and am 10 days into my Anavar cycle, on Sunday I added 500mg of sust.

I recovered so well from a protocol a doc gave me I decided to go back on.

I am feeling rather hard right now and all my lifts are going up.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The anabolic properties from Des Liver comes from the High quality protein and also the B12 which aids in protein absorption. Coupled with the increased RBC count from the iron you can feel a lot fuller off them.

Now as for 30 a day thats not necessary and can lead to toxic iron doses in the body.

Best to use them as an aid to all the other stuff. After all they are just a souped up amino acid tablet. The high doses just give you increased protein so of course thats going to be anabolic as protein builds muscle.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is some interesting things.

Sorry for the copy and paste:

Is liver simply another source of protein? It certainly is one of the best. Liver is very high (80 percent by weight) in first class utilizable bodybuilding protein. A true sports nutritional expert, Eric Serrano M.D. refers to liver as the world's most perfect food. Many qualified bodybuilding nutritionists including Dr Serrano will recommend a prime source liver such as Beverly's Ultra 40 no matter what your goal.

Are there more efficient sources of protein? No. From a supplemental standpoint, even the best food chemists in the world can't duplicate the powers of a true whole food such as liver. Unlike processed protein powders a plethora of nutritional factors occur naturally in liver. This includes amino acids, nucleic acids (RNA/DNA) for proper amino acid utilization and cell growth, B complex with B-12, Folic Acid, Co Q 10, selenium, phosphorous, copper, zinc, GTF chromium (insulin regulator), heme iron for your blood and cytochrome p-450. Liver also contains anti-fatigue, lipotropic (fat metabolizing) and growth factors, including an anti estrogen factor which helps potentiate testosterone. WOW!

Snip:

Stories from many from the golden era, tell of phenomenal gains made on 50-100 plus liver tablets a day! Such use was common. In fact, two Mr. Olympia's, Larry Scott and Frank Zane often used in excess of 100 tablets per day in preparing for their titles.

At the University of Southern California, an independent research study with rodents swimming to exhaustion was done. B. H. Ershoff, Ph.D., demonstrated that liver extract significantly boosted muscular strength, endurance, performance, and resistance to stress and disease. Astonishingly, with all other factors controlled, the rats on liver swam more than 5 times as long. As far as we know, no other supplement has even come close to liver in improving muscular endurance.

Sorry, more copy and paste:

Dessicated liver helps to increase red blood cell count and stimulate appetite. Anabolic steroids also stimulate appetite and increase red blood cell count.

Dessicated liver is a natural source of iron. Supplementing with too much synthetic iron can result in an iron overdose. Overdosing with synthetic iron can result in death. With natural sources of iron, overdose is almost never likely to occur, even in individuals who consume large quantities of red meat.

The Iron and B vitamins in desiccated liver tablets contribute to bone health, muscle building and immune functioning.

I dont think the iron thing would be that big of an issue.

Most guys pounded more than 30 a day.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^^^

I just said all that LOL

didn't need a copy and paste either:tongue10:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> I just said all that LOL
> 
> didn't need a copy and paste either:tongue10:


No, what you said was 30 dessicated liver tabs would be iron toxic and to this I do not agree.

Let me explain.

When I took an iron supplement, just one tab locked me up tight (constipated), my eliminations looked like rabbit pellits and were dark.

I cut that down to half a tab and guess what?......Same thing.

I have taken 30 tabs of dessicated liver a day and I never noticed any constipation what so ever.

Its not like I felt better but I always feel good.

There is some natural aromatase inhibition with dessicated liver, this can subtly bump natural test levels some but I am sure you will never find this in any medical books.

Vince Gironda swore by them, he did produce some Olimpians, so I see no problem what so ever in taking 30 or even 50 a day.

But the cost would be more expensive than steroids

For the natty athlete I think they are a great addition.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Whoa, cheers for all the replys lads only just got back on here! Im very tempted now, you mention cost hacks? Can you put me onto any good value sites for these :beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

kevo said:


> Whoa, cheers for all the replys lads only just got back on here! Im very tempted now, you mention cost hacks? Can you put me onto any good value sites for these :beer:


I am in the States so I dont think I can help you.

Last time I bought them I spent tons of money, I decided that for the price I could not justify the use.

Now, Id be all over them right now if they were cheap or happened to fall in my lap.

*This snip comes strait from Vince Gironda:*"Ah, yes and that brings up another point: LIVER. Everybody

is looking for the "new thing" that'll revolutionise their progress.

And there HAS been some tremendous strides made in the field of

nutrition. After all, here we are talking about glandulars. BUT

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE BASICS - THE KNOWN

FACTORS THAT HAVE ALREADY PROVEN THEMSELVES.

Things like LIVER. Liver is still one of the most potent training

aids there is? It has stood the test of time."

"Look, don't forget about the aminos and blood-builders in liver.

And, in context to what we are talking about here- THE GROWTH

FACTORS:

1. Liver contains a growth factor as yet unnamed, but isolated.

2. Better workouts mean more growth and liver has that wonderful

energy metabolism factor that resists muscular fatigue.

3. There is an anti-estrogen factor, too.

This helps the male bodybuilder keep his Testosterone level up.

Balance. We all have some male and female hormones in us and if

the balance is thrown off the male bodybuilder is on an uphill fight

to keep his testosterone levels high enough to build muscle."

*Another snip from Vince:*

I will put my reputation on the line to prove that steroids are not

any better or as good as four dozen fertile eggs, 100 liver tabs, and

100 amino acid tablets per day.

*Yet another snip from vince:*

I recommend 50 grams of protein six times a day while on this

biceps program. Also try taking five free-form amino acid tablets

and five desiccated liver tabs every three hours to keep yourself in

positive nitrogen balance and the tissues saturated with protein.

*Another:*

"Liver has all of the KNOWN and UNKNOWN factors. It is in

balance. What does a carnivorous animal go for first after the kill?

The organs. Unless the animal has a particular (nutritional need)

use for viscera, skin or muscle protein - uh, it simply goes for the

liver and then the outer organs&#8230;.., usually cleaning out the organs

and viscera as neat as a pin. Then&#8230;.., if they need anything else -

they go for that".

That for the most part is all the refrences in the book I have by Vince.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

interesting reading Hacks thanks!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cap said:


> interesting reading Hacks thanks!


I actually didnt think that I could copy/edit that E-book from work

Some day they will get p1ssed.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Some great reading, and what a statement from vince....."Another snip from Vince:

I will put my reputation on the line to prove that steroids are not

any better or as good as four dozen fertile eggs, 100 liver tabs, and

100 amino acid tablets per day."

How many would you suggest a day Tom? I know Cookie has his own oppinions on liver tablets, and ofcourse he is a great follower of Vince's stuff.

I think i asked before, a long time ago, and was told its not as good but....how about eating alot of liver? (without the Bacon) Does it loose its goodness in the cooking proccess?

H&B have a sale on, so you can try them from there pretty cheap......and its payday for me


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If I had the money I would be eating them by the handfulls right now.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

When I use them I only have about 10-15 a day. (holland and Barrett own brand)

It's not just the iron you have to worry about but the stress on the stomach of breaking down those tablets.

When I take a load of other stuff in the day as well (AMinos, Fish Oils etc) the amount of tabs can be quite excessive.

Desicated Liver is a good supplement but you don't need superdoses of it to reap the benefits, in Gironda's day there weren't the advances in food supps that there are today so superdosing is not necessary IMO. If you really want the benefits of Liver then why not fry some up a few times a week in addition to moderate supplementation. To date I have never seen a study or report that links performance to Desicatted Liver supplementation, although from my own experience I saw no difference at 30 tabs a day compared to 15 a day.

In addition I don't agree that Dessicated Liver can give 'Steroid like' results as is sometimes purported. After all its not a hormone just food. BCAAs can be anabolic at certain times but that doesn't mean that superdosing is necessary.

If I was taking Desicatted Liver I would follow a regime like this

5 tablets at breakfast

5 tablets in my pre workout meal

5 tablets in my meal after my PWO meal

But thats just me.:cool:


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

nice one Tom.

I think also that you have to put things into perspective. For someone that likes to lifts but is not going on stage, shoving 50 liver tabs down your throat per day is not worth the hassle.

I will try them though, probably the way you suggested tom.

I love liver, but was told before that eating liver is not so good as alot of the goodness is lost in the cooking proccess, whats your opinions on that?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

fits said:


> nice one Tom.
> 
> I love liver, but was told before that eating liver is not so good as alot of the goodness is lost in the cooking proccess, whats your opinions on that?


My opinon?

I hate Liver so I would go for tabs mate LMAO

Not to sure about cooking it and losing the goodness, I thought that only applied if you over cooked it. You could chop it up finely like mince and flash cook it in a wok with some onions, steak mince and pasta sauce for a nice bolognaise I suppose.

The alternative is to blend it into a protein drink. YUMMY.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> My opinon?
> 
> I hate Liver so I would go for tabs mate LMAO
> 
> ...


Protein shake......HMMMMMmmm no thanks LOL but the mince sosunds good.

I like live but its never as good withouth the bacon! Ill give it a go an report back any noticeable effects/results.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I've got 250 dessicated liver tabs up stairs 249, 248, 247, 246 he he


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont like liver either.

It falls apart like sand in your mouth.

Maybe it was just the way I cooked it.

Maybe I will play around with that bacon idea.

Liver and onions are a common dish.

Tom, there was a study done on rats and swimming.

I think it has to do more with the unspecified growth hormones in liver.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Over here Hack we have Liver & Bacon, fried together, then served with mash potato and thick onion gravy MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm

I think ive seen people dust the liver with flower first......not sure why....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, that does not sound that bad, bacon grease is good tastin stuff:eek:


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

I hate liver too lol so tabs it is. will check holland and barret, errgh liver and onion. Saying that I do drink two tuna and oj shakes a day so suppose thats just as bad lol!


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

I love liver. Specialy wiv savoy cabbage, onions, Bacon, mushrooms, gravy and pan fried potatoes! AARRGGHHH!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Cook it in a spicy tomato sauce it will cover the taste. Liver is soooo cheap compared to other meats. I thought it was vitamin A over dose you had to worry about with liver? Apparently the liver is the first part predatory mamals eat when they've made a kill, if there in a pack the alpha will eat it, so I read on another forum so I guess we should be no exception.


----------



## kerfuffle (May 19, 2007)

Do any online bulksellers sell it at a cheaper price than holland and parrot?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

kerfuffle said:


> Do any online bulksellers sell it at a cheaper price than holland and parrot?


I bought 5 lbs of dessicated liver for 75 bucks delivered to my door.

At the time I bought 3 of them but looking back, that will last me forever.

I can only handle about a teaspoon (heaping) at a time.

I dont like the taste but I do try and mix it in with my protein powder.

There are some pretty awesome studies on dessicated liver and endurance.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

on Ebay £14 for 600 Tablets

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ultimate-Nutrition-Desiccated-Dessicated-Liver-600-Tabs_W0QQitemZ320084774803QQihZ011QQcategoryZ97034QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

genesis said:


> on Ebay £14 for 600 Tablets
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ultimate-Nutrition-Desiccated-Dessicated-Liver-600-Tabs_W0QQitemZ320084774803QQihZ011QQcategoryZ97034QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


I read this from that e-bay selling the liver, I didnt know this:

*Cytochrome p-450 is the red enzyme found in liver. Liver is the only food that this enzyme has ever been found in. It stimulates the red blood cells which take up more oxygen and that is why liver gives you an abundance of energy.*


----------

